# Stratum in a Sock ?



## Antipofish (2 Dec 2012)

Hi,

I will be scaping a new tank soon, and I will probably go with 1mm grade Unipac sand.  To add nutrition to the substrate I have contemplated using a 4kg bag of fluval stratum under the sand in the areas where planting will be at its most dense.  But I do not want to have it loose as last time I did this when I pulled up established plants they dragged the stratum (well it was florabase last time but same difference) up with them and I ended up with an unwanted mix.

My question is, can I just put stratum into some cut up tights to make flat bags of the stuff then cover it with the sand ?

And does anyone know if I am likely to get an ammonia surge with 4kg of stratum in a new 190L tank ? Bear in mind I am currently running an Eheim 2078 and Eheim 2173 on this tank so the bio capacity is massive.


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2012)

I would think tights would be too fine for the roots to penetrate I have used the green house shading sold by garden centres cut and placed over jbl aqua basis then topped with gravel to good effect think you'd be fine with the ammonia I replaced the substrate in a fluval edge for flora base fish went straight back in couple of water changes a week and they were fine


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Dec 2012)

I'd use filter media bags with a gauge of at least 1mm that way you can be sure plant roots will penetrate easily, or alternatively a gravel tidy/greenhouse shading. I think you'll get an ammonia spike but I'd expect it to settle in about a week.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Dec 2012)

Thanks guys.  Troi, that hardscape is amazing. Do you have a link to your journal for it ?


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2012)

Does fluval stratum actually contain any nutrients that will boost plant growth?


----------



## Antipofish (2 Dec 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Does fluval stratum actually contain any nutrients that will boost plant growth?



Good question. I just read a bit about it and it makes no mention of nutrients, just that its a useful and beneficial substrate for planted tanks.  I may consider a different route.  What do you use foxy ?


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2012)

I guess there will be a few who disagree but I have never come across anything that works like ADA Amazonia


----------



## Antipofish (2 Dec 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I guess there will be a few who disagree but I have never come across anything that works like ADA Amazonia



Fair enough.  Can't afford the stuff though.


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2012)

Its all relative mate, I have grown plants in sand & cat litter but once you have been down the Amazonia route it is difficult to revert


----------



## Antipofish (2 Dec 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Its all relative mate, I have grown plants in sand & cat litter but once you have been down the Amazonia route it is difficult to revert



I hear what you are saying, but I dont even like what it looks like.  Which is why I like the sands / fine gravel.  Its so much more natural, especially for someone like me who loves Corydoras sp. and for whom fish are as if not more important than plants.


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2012)

Incidentally - just noticed a new batch of cory eggs stuck on the front glass!


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  Troi, that hardscape is amazing. Do you have a link to your journal for it ?



Thanks Chris, here it is http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=22651. I've learnt about all I can from this scape (in what used to be Georges shallow - it's mine now  ), so I'm going to break it down this week and experiment with stem plants in a more conventionally shaped fuel injected tank. But the shallow will be back soon as my very first Iwugami scape.


----------

